# [Risolto] XFCE4 e pango

## Jabber00

Continuano i "Problemi" dopo l'update di sistema: mi sono accorto che non funzionava piu' XFCE (avviando vncserver, visualizzavo una schermata grigia con il puntatore a forma di X)! Visto che avevo problemi con il comando shutdown e, come consigliato nell'altro thread, ho risolto facendo un 

```
emerge baselayout 
```

, ho pensato di fare un

```
 emerge xfce4
```

In effetti c'erano una 20-ina di pacchetti da aggiornare (avevo su la 4.2.x), peccato che puntualmente arrivi x11-libs/pango-1.18.3 e l'operazione si blocchi!

Queste sono le ultime righe di emerge

```
make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.18.3/work/pango-1.18.3/modules/tibetan'

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/freetype2    -march=pentium3 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -MT tibetan-fc.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/tibetan-fc.Tpo -c -o tibetan-fc.lo tibetan-fc.c

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Pango\" -DPANGO_ENABLE_ENGINE -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I../.. -I../../pango -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -march=pentium3 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -MT tibetan-fc.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/tibetan-fc.Tpo -c tibetan-fc.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/tibetan-fc.o

mv -f .deps/tibetan-fc.Tpo .deps/tibetan-fc.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=pentium3 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -module -export-dynamic -avoid-version -export-symbols-regex "^script_engine_.*"  -o pango-tibetan-fc.la -rpath /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules tibetan-fc.lo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0   ../../pango/libpango-1.0.la ../../pango/libpangoft2-1.0.la -lfreetype -lz -lfontconfig -lexpat   -lfreetype -lz

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgobject-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgmodule-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libglib-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgobject-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgmodule-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libglib-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libfontconfig.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libexpat.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

generating symbol list for `pango-tibetan-fc.la'

/usr/bin/nm -B  .libs/tibetan-fc.o  | sed -n -e 's/^.*[         ]\([ABCDGIRSTW][ABCDGIRSTW]*\)[         ][      ]*\([_A-Za-z][_A-Za-z0-9]*\)$/\1 \2 \2/p' | /bin/sed 's/.* //' | sort | uniq > .libs/pango-tibetan-fc.exp

/bin/grep -E -e "^script_engine_.*" ".libs/pango-tibetan-fc.exp" > ".libs/pango-tibetan-fc.expT"

mv -f ".libs/pango-tibetan-fc.expT" ".libs/pango-tibetan-fc.exp"

echo "{ global:" > .libs/pango-tibetan-fc.ver

 cat .libs/pango-tibetan-fc.exp | sed -e "s/\(.*\)/\1;/" >> .libs/pango-tibetan-fc.ver

 echo "local: *; };" >> .libs/pango-tibetan-fc.ver

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/tibetan-fc.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.18.3/work/pango-1.18.3/pango/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.18.3/work/pango-1.18.3/pango/.libs /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so ../../pango/.libs/libpango-1.0.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../ ../../pango/.libs/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib/libexpat.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so -lz  -march=pentium3 -mtune=i686 -Wl,-soname -Wl,pango-tibetan-fc.so -Wl,-version-script -Wl,.libs/pango-tibetan-fc.ver -o .libs/pango-tibetan-fc.so

creating pango-tibetan-fc.la

(cd .libs && rm -f pango-tibetan-fc.la && ln -s ../pango-tibetan-fc.la pango-tibetan-fc.la)

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.18.3/work/pango-1.18.3/modules/tibetan'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.18.3/work/pango-1.18.3/modules'

Writing a pango.modules file to use with tests/examples.

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.18.3/work/pango-1.18.3/pango/.libs/lt-pango-querymodules: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [pango.modules] Error 127

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.18.3/work/pango-1.18.3/modules'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.18.3/work/pango-1.18.3/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.18.3/work/pango-1.18.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/pango-1.18.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line   71:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.18.3/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-libs/pango-1.18.3:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/pango-1.18.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line   71:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.18.3/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

Ho gia' dato revdep-rebuild -X, ma senza risulutati! Cercando sul forum ho trovato un paio di thread, uno che consigliava di passare a xorg-x11 con eselect opengl (fatto, era gia' cosi') e l'altro che consigliava di aggiornare i driver della scheda grafica (fatto, senza risultati)! Sono un po' a corto d'idee!   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Jabber00 on Tue Jan 15, 2008 11:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *Jabber00 wrote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.18.3/work/pango-1.18.3/pango/.libs/lt-pango-querymodules: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> ...
> 
> Ho gia' dato revdep-rebuild -X, ma senza risulutati!

 

Sicuro? Perché quello sembrerebbe essere il problema di expat, visto in numerosi topic (ad esempio questo).

che versione di expat hai?

----------

## Jabber00

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Jabber00 wrote:*   /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.18.3/work/pango-1.18.3/pango/.libs/lt-pango-querymodules: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> ...
> 
> Ho gia' dato revdep-rebuild -X, ma senza risulutati! 
> ...

 

La 2.0.1, l'ho aggiornata pochi giorni fa (qui il thread con i problemi avuti in quell'occasione: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-627707-highlight-.html)Last edited by Jabber00 on Mon Jan 14, 2008 4:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devilheart

io quel problema l'ho risolto molto grezzamente con un 

```
ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0
```

io cercherei se ci sono ancora pacchetti installati che usano libexpat.so.0

----------

## Peach

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> io quel problema l'ho risolto molto grezzamente con un 
> 
> ```
> ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0
> ```
> ...

 

consiglierei pure io un bel revdep-rebuild -X prima di continuare, oltre alla lettura approfondita del thread citato da randomaze riguardante i problemi con expat.

----------

## Jabber00

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *devilheart wrote:*   io quel problema l'ho risolto molto grezzamente con un 
> 
> ```
> ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0
> ```
> ...

 

revdep-rebuild -X e' la terza volta che lo eseguo ed ha sempre completato il suo lavoro, senza errori ne' nulla!

Ho riemerso expat, nuovamente revdep-rebuild -X, nuovamente completato... ma pango non s'installa!  :Confused: 

quanto a 

```
ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0
```

 sbaglio o non e' considerata una soluzione pulitissima? Mi pare di averlo letto in altri thread quando ho avuto il problema (nuovamente?) ad aggiornare expat!

Edit: questo e' parte dell'output di 

```
revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0
```

```

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_md5.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_md4.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_ldap_url.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_ldap_option.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_ldap_init.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_ldap.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_hooks.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_dbm.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_dbd.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_date.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_buckets.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_base64.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_anylock.h

--- replaced dir /usr/include/apr-1

--- replaced dir /usr/include

--- replaced obj /usr/bin/apu-1-config

--- replaced dir /usr/bin

--- replaced dir /usr

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files...

You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

are fixed. If some inconsistency remains, it can be orphaned file, deep

dependency, binary package or specially evaluated library.

```

A pare tutto in ordine... o no?

Questo e' il risuluato di 

```
revdep-rebuild -pv
```

 lanciato dopo la fine delle operazioni di cui sopra:

```
All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -pv =xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.2.3 =xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.2.3 =xfce-base/xfwm4-4.2.3.2 =xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.2.3 =xfce-base/xfprint-4.2.3 =xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder-4.2.3 =xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.2.3

..........

```

Ovviamente XFCE devo sistemarlo (l'ho proprio disinstallato)!

----------

## devilheart

 *Jabber00 wrote:*   

> quanto a 
> 
> ```
> ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0
> ```
> ...

 non è pulitissime a nemmeno pulita. però vale la pena tentare

----------

## Onip

non solo non è pulita, ma proprio sbagliata.

Ti consiglio di rimuovere il link, rimuovere i file temporanei di revdep 

```
# rm /root/.revdep* -rf
```

e mettere a posto tutto con revdep-rebuild -X e seguendo il post sticky e la guida in doc.

----------

## Jabber00

 *Onip wrote:*   

> non solo non è pulita, ma proprio sbagliata.
> 
> Ti consiglio di rimuovere il link, rimuovere i file temporanei di revdep 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Gia' fatto: mi riemerge ogni volta la stessa libreria, sebbene la compilazione venga compilata con successo!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Onip

prova a postare l'ouput completo di

```

# rm -rf /root/.revdep*

# revdep-rebuild -pv

```

----------

## Jabber00

 *Onip wrote:*   

> prova a postare l'ouput completo di
> 
> ```
> 
> # rm -rf /root/.revdep*
> ...

 

```
SLASHmk2 ~ # rm -rf /root/.revdep*

SLASHmk2 ~ # revdep-rebuild -pv

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/fc-cache (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/fc-list (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/fc-match (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/svn (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/svnadmin (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/svndumpfilter (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/svnlook (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/svnserve (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/svnversion (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/wxrc-2.6 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xterm (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libXft.so.2.1.2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0.9.12 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.0.4 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libneon.so.26.0.1 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_client-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_delta-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_diff-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_fs_base-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_fs_fs-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_ra-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_ra_dav-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_ra_local-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_ra_svn-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_repos-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_subr-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_swig_perl-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_swig_py-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_wc-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libwx_base_xml-2.6.so.0.3.1 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2_gizmos_xrc-2.6.so.0.3.1 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/ab2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/ab2-ssl (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/apache2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/checkgid2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/htdbm (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/htdigest2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/htpasswd2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/httxt2dbm (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/logresolve2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/rotatelogs2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

  and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -pv =net-misc/neon-0.26.1-r1 =dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12 =dev-util/subversion-1.3.2-r3 =x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10 =x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3 =media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2-r1 =x11-terms/xterm-222 =www-servers/apache-2.0.58-r2

..........

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2-r1".

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

Mi ricompila sempre =dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12

----------

## Onip

apr-util è mascherato.

posta questo che vediamo un po' meglio (ho dimenticato il -X prima, sorry )

```

# rm -rf /root/.revdep*

# revdep-rebuild -X -pv

```

----------

## Jabber00

 *Onip wrote:*   

> apr-util è mascherato.

 

Essendo mascherato, non dovrebbe saltarlo? Me lo ricompila ogni volta!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> posta questo che vediamo un po' meglio (ho dimenticato il -X prima, sorry )
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
SLASHmk2 ~ # rm -rf /root/.revdep*

SLASHmk2 ~ # revdep-rebuild -X -pv

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/fc-cache (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/fc-list (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/fc-match (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/svn (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/svnadmin (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/svndumpfilter (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/svnlook (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/svnserve (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/svnversion (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/wxrc-2.6 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xterm (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libXft.so.2.1.2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0.9.12 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.0.4 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libneon.so.26.0.1 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_client-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_delta-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_diff-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_fs_base-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_fs_fs-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_ra-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_ra_dav-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_ra_local-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_ra_svn-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_repos-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_subr-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_swig_perl-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_swig_py-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_wc-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libwx_base_xml-2.6.so.0.3.1 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2_gizmos_xrc-2.6.so.0.3.1 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/ab2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/ab2-ssl (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/apache2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/checkgid2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/htdbm (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/htdigest2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/htpasswd2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/httxt2dbm (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/logresolve2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/rotatelogs2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to packages...

  /usr/bin/fc-cache -> media-libs/fontconfig

  /usr/bin/fc-list -> media-libs/fontconfig

  /usr/bin/fc-match -> media-libs/fontconfig

  /usr/bin/svn -> dev-util/subversion

  /usr/bin/svnadmin -> dev-util/subversion

  /usr/bin/svndumpfilter -> dev-util/subversion

  /usr/bin/svnlook -> dev-util/subversion

  /usr/bin/svnserve -> dev-util/subversion

  /usr/bin/svnversion -> dev-util/subversion

  /usr/bin/wxrc-2.6 -> x11-libs/wxGTK

  /usr/bin/xterm -> x11-terms/xterm

  /usr/lib/libXft.so.2.1.2 -> x11-libs/libXft

  /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0.9.12 -> dev-libs/apr-util

  /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.0.4 -> media-libs/fontconfig

  /usr/lib/libneon.so.26.0.1 -> net-misc/neon

  /usr/lib/libsvn_client-1.so.0.0.0 -> dev-util/subversion

  /usr/lib/libsvn_delta-1.so.0.0.0 -> dev-util/subversion

  /usr/lib/libsvn_diff-1.so.0.0.0 -> dev-util/subversion

  /usr/lib/libsvn_fs_base-1.so.0.0.0 -> dev-util/subversion

  /usr/lib/libsvn_fs_fs-1.so.0.0.0 -> dev-util/subversion

  /usr/lib/libsvn_ra-1.so.0.0.0 -> dev-util/subversion

  /usr/lib/libsvn_ra_dav-1.so.0.0.0 -> dev-util/subversion

  /usr/lib/libsvn_ra_local-1.so.0.0.0 -> dev-util/subversion

  /usr/lib/libsvn_ra_svn-1.so.0.0.0 -> dev-util/subversion

  /usr/lib/libsvn_repos-1.so.0.0.0 -> dev-util/subversion

  /usr/lib/libsvn_subr-1.so.0.0.0 -> dev-util/subversion

  /usr/lib/libsvn_swig_perl-1.so.0.0.0 -> dev-util/subversion

  /usr/lib/libsvn_swig_py-1.so.0.0.0 -> dev-util/subversion

  /usr/lib/libsvn_wc-1.so.0.0.0 -> dev-util/subversion

  /usr/lib/libwx_base_xml-2.6.so.0.3.1 -> x11-libs/wxGTK

  /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2_gizmos_xrc-2.6.so.0.3.1 -> x11-libs/wxGTK

  /usr/sbin/ab2 -> www-servers/apache

  /usr/sbin/ab2-ssl -> www-servers/apache

  /usr/sbin/apache2 -> www-servers/apache

  /usr/sbin/checkgid2 -> www-servers/apache

  /usr/sbin/htdbm -> www-servers/apache

  /usr/sbin/htdigest2 -> www-servers/apache

  /usr/sbin/htpasswd2 -> www-servers/apache

  /usr/sbin/httxt2dbm -> www-servers/apache

  /usr/sbin/logresolve2 -> www-servers/apache

  /usr/sbin/rotatelogs2 -> www-servers/apache

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages)

Assigning packages to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -pv =dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10

..........

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10  USE="berkdb gdbm ldap -doc -mysql -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files...

You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

are fixed. If some inconsistency remains, it can be orphaned file, deep

dependency, binary package or specially evaluated library.

```

Ancora una volta =dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10

Se e' gia'installato, perche' lo riemerge?   :Confused: 

Edit: dunque, usando quel trucchetto (quello di creare il link simbolico) sono riuscito ad emergere pango, quindi anche l'emerge di xfce4 e' andato a buon fine... ma non parte comunque! Ho uardato nel log e... ancora expat!  :Mad: 

Se rimetto il link simbolico, parte, ma non e' che posso tenerlo cosi'!   :Confused: 

----------

## Onip

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-618956-highlight-aprutil.html

Sembra l'identico problema.

Se non funziona prova a fare così

```

# qdepends -Q apr-util   <--- per vedere chi ha apr-util come dipendenza

# emerge -C apr-util  <-- togli tutte le versioni che hai installato

# emerge -1 <dipendenze_trovate_sopra>

```

e poi riprova con il revdep-rebuild

In bocca al lupo   :Smile: 

EDIT: togli il link a libexpat

----------

## Jabber00

 *Onip wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-618956-highlight-aprutil.html
> 
> Sembra l'identico problema.
> 
> Se non funziona prova a fare così
> ...

 

Allora, come descritto nel thread linkato, ho riemerso media-libs/fontconfig e ora XFCE4 parte!

L'output di qdepends e':

```
SLASHmk2 ~ # qdepends -Q apr-util

dev-util/subversion-1.3.2-r3

www-servers/apache-2.0.58-r2

```

Dei due, Apache non si avvia (ma lo sapevo gia') sempre per colpa di expat!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Il link l'ho rimosso quando ho finito di emergere pango!   :Very Happy: 

Ora la ToDo list prevede:

sistemare apr-util

sistemare Apache

verificare se questo caspitina di expat funziona o no!   :Mad: 

----------

## Jabber00

Ultimo aggiornamento:

con la procedura suggeritami nell'ultimo post, ho sistemato apr-util e con esso Apache (ora si avvia senza restituire alcun errore)!

Questo e' l'output di revdep-rebuild -X dopo aver eseguito quello di cui dicevo:

```
SLASHmk2 ~ # rm /root/.revdep* -rf

SLASHmk2 ~ # revdep-rebuild -X

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/wxrc-2.6 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xterm (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libXft.so.2.1.2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libneon.so.26.0.1 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libwx_base_xml-2.6.so.0.3.1 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2_gizmos_xrc-2.6.so.0.3.1 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to packages...

  /usr/bin/wxrc-2.6 -> x11-libs/wxGTK

  /usr/bin/xterm -> x11-terms/xterm

  /usr/lib/libXft.so.2.1.2 -> x11-libs/libXft

  /usr/lib/libneon.so.26.0.1 -> net-misc/neon

  /usr/lib/libwx_base_xml-2.6.so.0.3.1 -> x11-libs/wxGTK

  /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2_gizmos_xrc-2.6.so.0.3.1 -> x11-libs/wxGTK

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages)

Assigning packages to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

Tutto ok? Lo archivio come problema risolto (e gia' ne ho un altro   :Rolling Eyes:  ovvero non si avvia il terminale in XFCE: c'entrera' qualcosa quel broken /usr/bin/xterm (requires  libexpat.so.0) che vedo piu' sopra?)?

----------

## Onip

se non assegna i file a nessun ebuild vuol dire che sono file orfani rimasti lì da qualche disinstallazione.

controlla con

```
# qfile <nome_file>
```

che non appartengano effettivamente a nessuno e poi rimuovili pure.

EDIT: revdep assegna i file a degli ebuild, rimuovi il link e riemergili

```
# emerge -1 <lista_packages>
```

----------

## Jabber00

Doppio post: scusate, ho cliccato su riporta invece che su modifica!Last edited by Jabber00 on Tue Jan 15, 2008 11:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jabber00

 *Onip wrote:*   

> se non assegna i file a nessun ebuild vuol dire che sono file orfani rimasti lì da qualche disinstallazione.
> 
> controlla con
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Cioe', non ho capito: dovrei dare

```
 emerge -1 x11-libs/wxGTK x11-libs/libXft net-misc/neon
```

?

I file indicati da qfile li devo eliinare o no (direi di no, altrimenti perche' li devo riemergere)?

Che link devo rimuovere? Quello a libexpat.so.0 ho gia' detto di averlo tolto!Last edited by Jabber00 on Tue Jan 15, 2008 11:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

 *Onip wrote:*   

> se non assegna i file a nessun ebuild vuol dire che sono file orfani rimasti lì da qualche disinstallazione.
> 
> controlla con
> 
> ```
> ...

 

l'opzione per vedere se (anche in una dir) ci sono file orfani è 

```
# qfile -o <path>
```

----------

## Jabber00

Ho fatto di testa mia, con emerge -1 e ora questo e' il risultato di 

```
revdep-rebuild -X -pv
```

```
revdep-rebuild -X -pv

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to packages...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages)

Assigning packages to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

Direi che ora e' tutto ok, no?

Ora mi tocca solo cercare (e forse aprire un altro thread   :Rolling Eyes: ) per capire perche' non parte un tubo in XFCE!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Edit: rettifico: ora parte tutto! Mi deve aver sentito che parlavo male di lui!   :Very Happy: 

----------

